# Who insterested in Asian market?



## Cussie (Nov 3, 2008)

As the cost of operateing an online sportsbook/casino may over 1 million dollars in Erop,many people have to give up their dream of making big bucks in gambling industry.
There is an opportunity for those who willing to start their career in this business with great enthusiasm ----Asia

1.Low application fee to get local authoritative gaming licence
2.Cost of labor force just as 30% as American(or UK) standard
3.Localization is an obstacle? not any more! We would like to help you succeed in getting the goal.

If you have the plan to invest in Asian gambling market or have any additional queries regarding the above information provided,please feel free to send email to gjmageta@tom.com


----------



## okosh (Nov 4, 2008)

Cussie said:
			
		

> If you have the plan to invest in Asian gambling market or have any additional queries regarding the above information provided,please feel free to send email to gjmageta@tom.com



Welcome to betting-forum...
Can you please post more information about this here so we can all discuss


----------

